# 3yr old cob - how often do i school/ride him



## jackscrag (18 June 2007)

Hi ive a section d cob 3yrs just turned last month he's plenty of bone and body to him now, i bought him 3 mths ago,  ive been lungeing 3/4 times a week with long reigning,etc, he was backed last yr and lightly rode, ive rode him bout 6 times in the sand school since i got him and he's doing ok with no issues he's very laid bk, ive just started bit of trotting with him not more than 15 mins total school time inc walk and trot when i hav rode him, we hacked him out at weekend in company and he did good, bit headstrong but that was MY fault as i was nervous and a bit strong with him.. i know i was wrong and ive ridden him 2day on a loose reign with light contact and he's done brill, Q is how often and how long should i school / ride him, he loves new things oth day i walked him over poles in hand and he loved it didnt bat an eye, i walked him in hand out in very heavy traffic many times and he's fine, he really is a chunk but i dont want to ruin him by doing to much, ive given him lots of rest days, but when he doesnt work and i go in field to check him and give him a cuddle he follows me to gate and stands looking at me as if to say awwwh arnt we doing any work 2day.. i love him to bits and i know i have to work on a light reign now i know him more, he did fantastic 2day held his head in lovely and was very relaxed anyones suggestions/advice welcome
thanks
jackie


----------



## spider (18 June 2007)

Are you saying he is just turned 3 and you're regularly riding him and he was backed at 2? I'd turn him out to grass until next summer. Keep up the handling and getting him used to things, but no riding and no lunging.


----------



## rascal (18 June 2007)

He was backed at 2?? Thats way too young. if he were mine i would just  take him for walks in hand,  take him to a little show or two for the experience and long line him until next year to  give him a chance to mature a bit. Do some poles with him, teach him to pop a litte x pole but in hand. He needs time to grow up. I never back a horse util its 4yrs old. Please remember he will still be growing until he is about 7yrs old. 
You can back a horse anytime but if you want him to still be healthy and strong at 20 or 25 you need to give them time to mature as babies. Im sorry if i have offended, its well meant.
Linda.


----------



## soph21 (18 June 2007)

i broke my cob in as a 3 yr old back in sept, to start with we only hacked for 20-30mins 3/4 days a week, i didnt start schooling for 3 months as it lets them get used to being ridden and lets them enjoy it before ''work'' starts!! i had my first canter out on a hack up a soft track as its an enclosed narrow space!!! he was fine though bless him, we done our 1st ridden show 2 weeks ago and came 3rd, AND done our 1st clear round jumping and went clear and a 2ft class but knocked 1 down!! before that we had only 2 jumping lessons with plain poles but they dont bother him, and there was a water jump, he didnt even look at it!!! I LOVE COBS!!!! im sure he'l be the same as my boy xxx


----------



## icestationzebra (18 June 2007)

Without getting into a debate about the right age to back a horse (by the way 2 is too young) you should not be lunging him 4 times a week.  No horse should be lunged that often unless under medical advice - stick to gentle hacking and I would consider turning him away for a few months as (by your own admission) he has only just turned 3.  Don't spoil him by doing too much too young.


----------



## louloumoo2 (18 June 2007)

It sound like you have a lovely type and the work that you have been doing with him sounds about right.  Its important to remember that although he is a heavy type he's still growing and his bones and muscles are still immature.  At this age it's important to get him out and about to see as much a possible so its all second nature to him.  In the school I would keep lunging to 15/20 mins max, encourage him forward and attempt to maintain balance and rhythem, make sure the circles are large 20m min.  A loose side rein will give him a light contact to work into but don't "strap him in" he's still learning to co-ordinate his own four legs by giving him fifth will only cause problems in the future and encourage him to move through the shoulder lean on the hand and run into the ground instead of engaging the hind 1/4's and lifting through the forehand.  When schooling again 20 - 30 mins max.  Lots of large circles and turns changes of direction in both walk and trot, introduce canter also so this doesn't become a neglected pace.  When in the school make sure you ride each movement precisley so perfection become second nature!  Then use hacking as a light day giving him a break to ensure he doesn't get bored and maintains a positive attitude towards work!  
Its a good idea to have lessons with him too so you both avoid each others bad habits. 
 But most of all have fun! It sounds like you have a very special relationship with him so im sure he will tell you if your pushing him too hard. 
 I'd say a 4-5 day week should suit him!
Good luck!


----------



## louloumoo2 (18 June 2007)

Sorry didn't register that he had only just turned 3! In that case lay off! Keep up the handling but it would be best to give him the summer / winter out and bring him back next spring!  He sounds like a laid back chap so I don't think that giving him a break would hurt!


----------



## Unicorn (18 June 2007)

This is something very close to my heart, I've just had to retire my heavy cob at the early age of 14 due to severe arthritis as a result of being backed and ridden as a two year old.

At your boy's age, his joints are still growing, his bones haven't finished hardening and excessive strain put on them now will take a major toll later in life.  The fact that he's a big chunky lad really means he should be left a little longer before he starts his ridden career - his joints have a lot of strain to deal with purely because he is a bigger boy.

My vote would be to keep playing with him on the ground, take him out for walks in hand, but be very very cautious about the amount of lunging and ridden work you ask him to do until he's a bit older and stronger.

He does sound lovely and I really hope you have a lot of fun together.


----------



## Theresa_F (19 June 2007)

My gypsy cob is a similar age - he was sat on at 2 1/2 and then turned away doing only ground work until now.

We have just started him again with ridden work - for the next six months he will be ridden twice a week - normally Tuesdays in the school for 10 mins doing walk, halt, turns and a short trot (after doing 5 mins trot on the line) and Saturdays will do up to 15 - 20 mins hack at a walk with maybe a short trot.  This he really seems to enjoy - if he is not ridden out, he is led out off Cairo for up to 30 - 40 mins.  We only have a very light contact - tend to ride him more western at the moment - there is a lot going on in the mouth at this age.

I would not lunge as much as you are doing - I lunge once a week and when I say lunge, he is only on a headcollar or a bridle and works round the whole school - more like loose schooling with the ocasional 20 m circle.  No gadgets are used.  We do no more than 15 mins total.

The fourth session is long reining - again no more than 15 mins.  I also do 5 mins lead work - reinforcing his show manners at this time.

I normally give a day off between each session and keeping everything short and sweet and keep things varied.  Every three weeks he has a few jumps over a 1' pole which he loves - only on a soft surface.  I also do a lot of work to make him bombproof.

This work was put together with my vet and my instructor, it is enough to keep him from being bolshy and destructive, he is very intelligent and needs to do something to make him think - if I leave him in the field for a week he starts to have no manners and is bored.

If you spend the next six months doing very gentle work no more than walk and short trots and not too much ridden work/lunging he will be fine - he sounds like mine - loves his work and the opportunity then to think about what he has experienced.


----------



## Dogbetty141 (19 June 2007)

that is so to young to be doing anything with him!  I would leave him for summer and try again in spring!  You can still do all the handling and maybe lunge work once or twice a week but no ridden work!  He will suffer in the long run!  Do you want him to retire due to arthritis?


----------



## elaineh (19 June 2007)

Leave him alone until next year, you've done a bit too much already. Let him grow up first. You should have a much nicer / better developed horse then


----------



## Theresa_F (19 June 2007)

No - I have consulted with my vet at every stage of his training.  It was him who is suggesting the work load - he is an experienced equine vet.  I have had an experienced instructor assist me with him since he was 18 months.

Gentle work started early and done over a long time is very beneficial.  He started getting used to a bridle and leading work at 18 months, long reining and being led out off my other horse at 2.

Sat - and I mean sat on and not ridden more than short walk with a very light rider at 2 1/2 for a few weeks.  

He is now 3 and doing a tiny amount of ridden work for the next 6 months.  He will not start schooling or canter work until 4.  He will not jump until 5. 

I am taking two years to allow him to go very slowly at all stages and gently build up his body before doing anything more than a walk and trot.  Far better than the usual traditional trend of going from being in the field to schooling in a few weeks and then having to turn away to let them recover physically and mentally.

I appreciate that not everyone has the luxury of the time I have and the long slow method can not always be done.

Having had all my horses into their late 20s/30s I am well aware of joint problems - our clydie was sat on at 2, and although getting a little stiff at 21, for a heavy horse is in excellent condition for his age.  

I never do fast work on bad ground, jump to excess - this is far more damaging than starting a youngster slowly and carefully.

Every youngster is different and should be treated accordingly.  My WB at 5 1/2 was far less mature in all ways than Chancer was at 2.


----------

